# Match head hits and chrony test on the Destroyer



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my new slingshot made from American dark walnut here is an accuracy and chrony test.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Good vids hawk.

What is your draw length, and what is the poundage of those bands?

- Jim


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Performance Catapults said:


> Good vids hawk.
> 
> What is your draw length, and what is the poundage of those bands?
> 
> - Jim


My draw length is 32 inches I have not done a draw wt test on these band sets but will do I will make a note of it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

In marksmanship events there's a reason why lighting a match is considered the hardest static shot that can be done... because it IS!
Submillmeter accuracy and that still doesn't guarantee a light up... it can be very frustrating, but to me it's still one of the ultimate challenges.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it Bill in fact I love it and will keep trying, Having said that I have had many hits just catching the match head, overall I think I have hit just about every area of a match head possible without success, and think other factors come into it ie: ammo speed and moisture in the air at the moment it's very moist here. I'm not complaining and will continue to shoot the heads I will invest in some strike anywhere matches as I have had more success with them at the moment than the swan matches. I will get it I promise.


----------

